# Epic Porsche detail part 2



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

So hopefully you will have read part one by this stage, if not here is the link to save you searching.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129131

*So to start part 2 i will go straight into claying the cars paintwork with Swissvax paint rubber.*

To be fair not a great deal was coming off to start with as it had probably been hit with G3 on a fast rotary, but some areas did have plenty on.










It was then onto the correction work and i knew i had plenty of time to get this one as i wanted it so quite a lot of testing was carried out. The paint was read in numerous places and yes as expected it has had some repairs over the years but pretty much everywhere was safe to proceed.

I started with a front wing and tried plenty of mixtures of 3m Fat cut plus and extra fine and refining with Ultrafina, different pads and speeds and eventually settled for some Swissvax cleaner fluid pro "strong" on a black pad with 2/3 passes and a final refine with Cleaner fluid pro normal on a blue pad.

Once i was happy with the combination i set about the bonnet, swirls to show at the start.










1/2 corrected.










Pretty deep but is going to take some time.










The difference needed to be seen as the camera did not show as good as the eye.










Before










After.










50/50 shot



















The quick wing test area.










Before










A 50/50 with 1 pass of the cleaner fluid strong.










I then started to move around the car and onto the drivers door.
Some nasty little scratches can be seen here reflecting in the lens of the camera.



















And plenty of swirls to go at.










And a decent size scratch to add a bit of salt.










Some time later and all sorted.










Even the scratch was gone, yes i know i should not bite my nails.










50/50 with no refining yet on the rear wing.



















So that was really the first day over and done with and a 12 hour day was long enough so i retired for a couple of Strongbows.

The next day was another early start and straight down to my unit as the lovely U.K summer was back again, i just sort of knew it could not last.

This time it was out with the halogen lamps and carry on with the same combo from the first day. The first day had seen me get as far as the bonnet, 1 wing and 1 door and half another wing which still needed refining so it was going to be non stop polishing today. Here is the rear wing under the halogens, plenty of dust to get rid of at a later stage.










Onto the back panel of the car and there was no way machining around the badg e was going to work so it had to come off.










Fishing wire to remove it.










Heat gun to remove the tape left behind.










Small pad was being used at this stage to get around all the tight areas, so i went over the badge area.










All done.










Rear wing under halogens shows the swirls.










50/50










Swirl city.










So the machining was carried on with for the next 7 hours which saw me finish the whole car and it was back outside for a good pressure wash to get rid of the dust

Back onto a few of the little jobs like finishing off the engine bay with a coat of Swissvax Motorshine, if you have not tried this product it really is a favourite of mine at present. Forget about all those engine laquers from the past this one is in a league of its own and the durability is un matchable.










All the tyres were then dressed with Pneu and another coat of wax added to the wheels, this time Autobahn on the faces.










The luggage area was also dressed and vacuumed thouroughly.
That was it for the 2nd day leaving me tommorow to carry out the final touches.










I decided to detail all the door shuts and the luggage shuts first, remember all that dust underneath the bonnet. Well not anymore.





































Then it was onto the interior, the car in general inside was in pretty good order just needed a spruce up.

Firstly i tend to go around with the interior cleaner on all the door edges and toothbrush the pedals and then give the car a good vac.
Underneath the seats and in the rear the seats bottoms can be simply lifted out as they are attached with velcro.



















Then all the hide is scrubbed with the Swissvax leather brush and some Swissvax leather cleaner.










Leather milk is then applied.










And all the seals treated to Swissvax seal feed.










Another final vacuum is given.










Then with all the little jobs out of the way its onto that special coat of Swissvax Best of show.










Leaving the wax for some time to cure its onto the glass with Swissvax crystal.



















Metal polish and even some work with the dremel to the tail pipes.



















1st coat of wax is buffed and upon returning froma quick lunch break a 2nd coat is added.










I have to say at this point iam cheesed off as iam adding the pictures to this write up and there seems to be an issue with the camera as loads of the pics have started to apprear blurred, and even worse the BMW M5 and the Cayenne Turbo pics which are also on the same card are all ruined, so please forgive me for the lack of finished pics, but also at the time it was pretty bad rain outside and there was no way this baby was going outside.

So here are the best of whats left.










The depth of the black was stunning.




























Badge replaced.










Well worth the extra effort










Some reflection shots in the roof.























































Swissvax sticker added to the windscreen.










It was then arranged that the owner would collect the car that evening, so it was left in the unit for them to see and it was smiles all around and i have to say this one had given me a huge sense of achievment and reward.
The worst thing was the rain outside.




























I hope you have enjoyed the write up as much as i enjoyed the detailing of the car.

Many thanks for taking the time to read.

Kind regards

Glyn O`Donnell


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

Brilliant top work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

excellent stuff fella..enjoyable read too:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Top work Glyn, but what did you do with that area of strike through yoiu identified? Was it possible to add some lacquer and machine it down? Or was it one that had to be left. Just curious. Apologies if I missed it in the write up somewhere...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> Top work Glyn, but what did you do with that area of strike through yoiu identified? Was it possible to add some lacquer and machine it down? Or was it one that had to be left. Just curious. Apologies if I missed it in the write up somewhere...


I was going to ask the same thing re the strilke through.

great write up and cracking results aswell


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Glyn that was a mess....


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Fantasitc work there chap!

Lee O' Donnell!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Stunning work, shows what a proper detailer can do


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks a hell of a lot better there! Nice work!

What did you use to reapply the badge?

Also quick question re. painting the hubs - I was under the impression that brake pads wearing off paint and lacquer would cause them to glaze thus making the pads inefficient?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work as always Glyn.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome mate! :thumb:

How did you get the badge back on?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

top work as usual Glyn..


----------



## The Bear (Aug 5, 2008)

Brilliant !


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent Glyn always enjoy your wheels off hub renovation details porka now looks stunning as it should 

Baz


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Top work Glyn, but what did you do with that area of strike through yoiu identified? Was it possible to add some lacquer and machine it down? Or was it one that had to be left. Just curious. Apologies if I missed it in the write up somewhere...


Hi Dom, i have to say i worked away from the area by hand and also ultrafina on a soft pad but it was impossible to make it invisible.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Looks a hell of a lot better there! Nice work!
> 
> What did you use to reapply the badge?
> 
> Also quick question re. painting the hubs - I was under the impression that brake pads wearing off paint and lacquer would cause them to glaze thus making the pads inefficient?


With regards to the badge i used some double sided tape that is more commonly used in bodyshops.

You are correct about the glazing but only if you generate temperature into them, so a slow movement just removes


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

just stunning mate!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning transformation i bet the owner nearly wet them selfs


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

tom_k said:


> stunning transformation i bet the owner nearly wet them selfs


They must have been f'ing furious after the first guys attempt though!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Now that's detailing!

Excellent work Glyn, I'm simply stunned at the work performed on the car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice job. just wondering how do u reapply the badge du u get another one or do u get double sided adhesive and cut around the badge?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Excellent job Glyn, looks like you enjoyed that.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> very nice job. just wondering how do u reapply the badge du u get another one or do u get double sided adhesive and cut around the badge?


The badge is reapplied with double sided


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you for such a thorough editorial with photos. I really enjoyed following this through.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Thank you for such a thorough editorial with photos. I really enjoyed following this through.


Many thanks for that, it makes doing the write ups worthwhile which something like this one took another couple of hours.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Brilliant! Enjoyed reading through all the write-up's, with comprehensive photo's too!:thumb:

Really great detail, showing just what can be achieved!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Well done Glyn excellent work:thumb:

That was a good read thanks for taking the time to write this.

Strike through thats not a proper strike through


----------



## c2look (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a fantastic transformation mate and on your least favourite colour to work on! Can't beleive it took you as long as it did bearing in mind someone else had 'already had a go', Just goes to show if you don't know what you're doing it will only make things worse I guess.

Fancy a curry sometime?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work Glyn :thumb:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

c2look said:


> That's a fantastic transformation mate and on your least favourite colour to work on! Can't beleive it took you as long as it did bearing in mind someone else had 'already had a go', Just goes to show if you don't know what you're doing it will only make things worse I guess.
> 
> Fancy a curry sometime?


Now theres a plan


----------

